# Sony HCD-R770 quema el IC de sonido



## Guerrero7000 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hola, esta vez vengo para un tema personal y no profesional.

Desde hace unos años tengo un equipo Sony HCD-R770, hace años en una fiesta conectamos más altavoces de los que él podía y se quemó el amplificador de audio....Yo aún no había estudiado electrónica por lo que lo llevamos a un taller y lo repararon.


¿Por qué cuento esto? Pues porque en ese taller le cambiaron el amplificador de audio pero sospecho que no tenían el mismo modelo y le pusieron uno de potencia inferior. En concreto un STK407-090B

¿Qué ocurre? Que poco después se volvió a quemar y sólo tenía conectados sus altavoces originales.


Volví a repararlo yo mismo, comprando el mismo integrado de audio y se volvió a quemar sólo con sus altavoces originales.


Cada vez que paso del 20 en el potenciometro de volumen (tiene hasta 30) el amplificador acaba chamuscado.....por lo que sospecho que le pusieron uno bastante inferior al que realmente lleva y yo como las 2 veces posteriores le compré el mismo que le pusieron, pues también ha acabado chamuscado.....


He revisado filtros, soldaduras, los transistores de protección y todo y está correcto....Por eso he llegado a la conclusión que la primera vez que lo repararon no le pusieron el correcto y yo al poner siempre el mismo que pusieron en el taller acaba quemado también.


Me gustaría saber si alguien sabe qué aplificador de sonido lleva este aparato de origen para poder comprar el mismo o que me guiara un poco a encontrar similares al STK407-090B ya que no he podido encontrar el datasheet por ninguna parte para ver voltajes y potencia, tan sólo he encontrado una foto de la distribución de pines.

Gracias y perdonad por el tocho, pero no sabía a quién preguntar y ya he buscado pero no he visto nada...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2016)

Lo mas probable es que los chips STK que le pusieron/pusiste sean completamente falsos, ya que ese tipo de CI son los mas falsificados.
Busca en el foro y vas a ver la infinita cantidad de usuarios que han tenido problemas con chips de la serie STK.


----------



## kzback (Mar 5, 2016)

Buen dia Guerrero7000, revisando el Service Manual de este equipo de audio si corresponde ese integrado. Pero como dice Dr. Zoidberg, es posible que sea falsificado y sea por eso que no se desempeñe como debe. Te adjunto el pdf


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hola mirando por google he visto que algunas llevan el STK407-090E de serie. Otros han probado el 407-100E y les ha funcionado...

El tema de que sean copias ya lo sabía de antemano....Sanyo dejó de fabricar la serie STK407 en el año 2008 por lo tanto todo lo que compres de ahí en adelante no es original.....Pero yo he comprado componentes compatibles y no son tan malos, pero estos STK parecen de plastilina....Vale que su precio es de 15€ pero almenos podían durar algo más.....

He pensado en probar el 090E o el 100E o el 120E a ver si duran algo más...ya que compres lo que compres sabes que no es original....

El problema es que por ningún lado está el datasheet para saber lo que cambia de uno a otro....Los pines creo que dentro de la serie STK407 son todos la misma distribución, pero no tengo ni idea de la potencia de salida en W....vayamos que cambie el 090 por el 120 y al final el 120 sea de menor salida....


Alguien sabe la diferencia entre el STK407-090, STK407-090B, STK407-090E, STK407-100, STK407-100E, STK407-120

Son los que he podido localizar en la web de mi proveedor de electrónica pero él no sabe decirme la diferencia de uno a otro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2016)

En la página 1 del pdf especifica:

70 + 70 Wrms sobre 6 Ohms para el modelo Canadiense
100 + 100 Wrms sobre 8 Ohms para el modelo Europeo-Ruso

En la página 33 , IC801

STK411-240E(GRX50)
STK407-050E(RXD7:CND)
STK407-090E(R770/RXD7:AEP)

Alimentación : ± 57 Vdc


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Mar 5, 2016)

Si, eso lo vi en el manual pero quería saber la diferencia entre el STK407-090, STK407-090B, STK407-090E, STK407-100, STK407-100E, STK407-120

Porque al ser los STK407 compatibles entre ellos poner el de mayor potencia sin que se suba mucho de precio....

La diferencia entre ellos es la potencia pero como no hay forma de conseguir los dichosos datasheets.....



Por cierto, vi en un vídeo de youtube un chaval que con un integrado similar en un modelo Sony parecido le pasó igual que se le quemó el integrado....Como no logró encontrarlo le desoldó el pin de protección y ya no se ponía el equipo en modo protección y le dejaba funcionar....aunque tan sólo le funcionaba uno de los canales porque el otro estaba quemado y por eso se ponía en modo protección.

A mi incluso así me valdría....ya que este equipo lo uso para escuchar la radio flojita mientras estoy en el taller reparando y con un sólo altavoz me valdría.....además tengo 3 integrados seminuevos que tengo que sacarle probecho aunque sólo sea por un canal....que no han durado nada!

Yo no encontré el pin y probé a quitarle el transistor protector no recuerdo ahora si era el Q835 o similar.....el equipo ya no se ponía en modo protección, pero no sonaba nada por ninguno de los canales...


Dejo esto que es lo único que encontré.....La posición de los pines es igual pese a ser el modelo 050, como dije toda la serie STK407 tiene la misma posición de pines.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2016)

Fijate si por aqui no hay algo más : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-internos-modulos-hibridos-sanyo-stk-53007/


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 6, 2016)

Lo que debes hacer es comparar las referencias que tengan el mismo pin-out compatible con el STK original que utiliza el equipo, si alguna referencia de estas tiene mas potencia que el integrado en cuestión, ese sera el que debas utilizar, cuando un integrado entrega mas potencia que otro de la misma familia, este demanda mas voltaje y corriente, ese sera su factor de protección frente al mas pequeño que se ha venido quemando.


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Mar 6, 2016)

Si, eso es lo que he hecho.....pero hay un problema y es que el integrado de más potencia que hay en esa serie (STK407 que tienen todos el mismo pin-out) resulta que es el que lleva, es decir el STK407-090E.....por lo tanto poco se puede hacer....

Voy a tratar de poner el modelo STK407-100 o STK407-120 que en vez de ser de 90W son de 100W y 120W respectivamente con el mismo pin-out al ser de la misma serie....el problema es que el integrado es más grande de tamaño asique tendré que adaptarlo al disipador y a los anclajes originales.


----------



## ninodeves (Mar 7, 2016)

Cuando pones el integrado nuevo lo fijas bien al disipador de aluminio y le hechas entre el integrado y el disipador una buena capa de pasta termica,a ver si se queman por que no disipan bien el calor,que no seria la primera vez.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 7, 2016)

Puede haber un problema con los altavoces, la bobina puede tener algunas espiras del bobinado en corto y aunque es imperceptible, afectaria el amplificador en su funcionamiento.


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Mar 7, 2016)

Bien fijado, buena capa de pasta térmica de la buena bien esparcida equitativamente por la zona de contacto al disipador sin tocar pines. Por lo que descarto ese problema. Además tiene ventilador y realmente no llegó ni a estar 1 minuto al 25 (de 30) por lo que descarto totalmente problemas de calentamiento, no dió tiempo.

Condensadores electrolíticos comprobados, transistores de protección comprobados, diodos de protección comprobados.

Sobre los altavoces, los he comprobado y no tienen pinta de estar mal....suenan bien, no están en corto, misma resistencia en ambos, son de bastante calidad......

De hecho entre tanto y tanto que ha estado roto y lo he maldecido y perjurado que no lo arreglaría más los puse en otro equipo y sin problema.....al final acabo cediendo y me digo a mi mismo "Venga, la última vez que lo arreglo....por 15€ tampoco me voy a arruinar y me saca del apuro y entretiene en el taller"

Esta frase es la 3º vez que la uso con este equipo....estoy haciendo el tolay....pero esque como sonaba tan bien y con tanta calidad y potencia (en su día, ahora me funde los integrados el mamon) pues me da pena no repararlo.....


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 8, 2016)

No has pensado en cambiar el tipo de amplificador?


----------



## sergiot (Mar 8, 2016)

Ya me pasó eso mismo 2 veces y ya no tomo mas equipos de ese tipo con el chipo de audio quemado, es perdida de tiempo, que mucho no tengo, y plata.

Lo que sucede es como te han dicho, son de malísima calidad y por mas que coloques unos de 200w misma configuración, se quema de la misma manera.

Algunos han optado por abrirlos y cambiar los tr quemados, en casos en donde solo se han quemado esos tr, yo he abierto un par y esta todo quemado.

En casos particulares en donde le puedes dedicar tiempo, se han utilizados lo stk mono y armado un amplificador externo al original, yo en lo particular prefiero usar un amplificador externo de buena calidad y usar el sony como fuente de sonido, y me olvido de los problemas.


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Mar 8, 2016)

Si esque el caso es que el sony se usa como amplificador....porque sólo se usa la radio FM y la entrada aux desde el pc...nada más.

Como dije el motivo de repararlo era pues que me costó mucho dinero en su día y que suena muy muy bien con bastante potencia y calidad y pues me hace duelo no repararlo.....

Iré pensando en otro sistema la verdad....



Ferchito dijo:


> No has pensado en cambiar el tipo de amplificador?



A qué te refieres a adaptar otro tipo de STK al pinout del STK407?

Si claro que lo he pensado....pero qué integrados STK hay buenos, de poco valor y que no sean difíciles de adaptar? Ese es el problema que puede que compres otro y sea igual de malo...


----------



## sergiot (Mar 8, 2016)

Creo que la única manera es sacar un stk de algún desguace de equipo y tener la certeza que es original y no esté en corto.


----------



## zopilote (Mar 8, 2016)

Los STK ya dejaron su marca en la historia, y hay que aceptar que nunca mas compraremos otro integrado original. Y que hay con las minicadenas que tienen el stk quemado, como se arreglan. 
 Yo lo que hago en esos casos es colocarle otra etapa de amplificacion, y que de los que no saben agarrar bien los programas de diseño pcb.
 Para los protectores del medio ambiente les mando a que adquieran un módulo de potencia ya emsamblado, los hay de difentes potencias y voltages solo hay que agregar un % extra de lo venden sus STKs.
 Para el STK407-090 que funciona a 50W  le colocaria un TDA8950  con un maximo de tension de +/-35Vdc.
Hay targetas desde los 3W hasta los 300W es la maravilla que facilita "arreglar" el audio a varios equipos.


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Mar 8, 2016)

Justo pense en un TDA8950 !! Bueno para ser sincero había pensado en este que tiene RCA http://www.ebay.es/itm/161997556156?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Pero dije, pufff ahora adaptar.....ya no funcionaría el volumen desde el control remoto y tendría que buscarle un lugar accesible pero discreto a ese potenciometro......

Sobre lo de desguace....pienso que es lo mejor pero almenos aquí en españa es muy muy muy dificil...lo que encuentras en internet es copia y desguace aquí existe el punto limpio....puedes llevar pero no te puedes traer a casa nada....a no ser que tengas algún amiguete allí trabajando y te lo dé....

Por ambas cosas ha sido por lo que he decidido buscar un STK407 aunque sea copia pero más potente aunque sea para probar.....

Sobre los rotos, pues tengo 3....uno de ellos lo abrí pero a simple vista no encontré nada chamuscado para reparar.....quizá la mejor solución es repararlos y ponerle componentes de calidad en el interior.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 8, 2016)

Por que dejaría de funcionar el volumen desde el remoto?? el control del audio lo hace en el pre-amplificador el cual seguirá funcionando, no??


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Mar 8, 2016)

Yo había pensado la salida AUX del equipo a la entrada RCA del TD....En este caso creo que no vale el control de volumen. Almenos que yo sepa la salida AUX el volumen es fijo no variable.

El problema que creo que me voy a encontar es que si dejo el integrado STK puesto el equipo se pone en modo protección y si lo quito ya no se pone en modo protección pero no sé si emitirá sonido por la salida AUX....eso tengo que mirarlo.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 8, 2016)

Las salidas auxiliares son de nivel fijo, eso es así y tienes razón, no ajusta el volumen, pero lo que yo te proponía es usar el audio de baja señal que le llegaba al stk, ese sí, controla el volumen y si, lo tienes que quitar para que todo funcione y no se ponga en protección.


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Mar 8, 2016)

Imaginaba que te referías al de la entrada del STK, pero no sabía si ese era suficiente como para alimentar el DTA....No sé si ese de baja tendrá la misma potencia más o menos que la salida AUX pero de forma regulable....no sé si me explico.

Si no me equivoco sería el pin 10 y 14 no?







Los 12V los buscaré de otro lado para alimentar el DTA ya que del STK lo poco que veo son:

Voltajes sin conectar el stk son:

pin 1,2= -43V
pin 3 = +25.4
pin 8 = -42.5
pin 9 = +48.2

Luego conectado el stk y funcionando estos se igualan a :

pin 1,2 = - 25 V
pin 3 = +25 V
pin 8 = -25 V
pin 9 = + 25 V


----------



## sergiot (Mar 8, 2016)

Controla bien lo que pusiste y el circuito porque hay algo que esta mal, muy mal.

3 y 9 están unidas y según tus mediciones no tienen la misma tensión.


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Mar 8, 2016)

No medí yo...copié los voltajes de un foro ruso. Ahora que lo dices tienes razón, no me había fijado en eso.


----------



## ninodeves (Mar 8, 2016)

Guerrero7000 dijo:


> Justo pense en un TDA8950 !! Bueno para ser sincero había pensado en este que tiene RCA http://www.ebay.es/itm/161997556156?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Pero dije, pufff ahora adaptar.....ya no funcionaría el volumen desde el control remoto y tendría que buscarle un lugar accesible pero discreto a ese potenciometro......
> 
> ...



siempre puedes ir al rastro,muchas veces encuentras cosas increibles.



espero que este link te sirva.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reemplazando-stk407-090-a-93630/


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Mar 8, 2016)

ninodeves dijo:


> siempre puedes ir al rastro,muchas veces encuentras cosas increibles.



También lo he pensado pero tiene que dar la casualidad de encontrar el mismo equipo no te vas a poner allí a desmontarlo para ver que integrado tiene 

Gracias por la idea !


----------



## ninodeves (Mar 9, 2016)

Guerrero7000 dijo:


> También lo he pensado pero tiene que dar la casualidad de encontrar el mismo equipo no te vas a poner allí a desmontarlo para ver que integrado tiene
> 
> Gracias por la idea !



has visto el link que te he puesto en el anterior mensaje.


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Mar 9, 2016)

Si, por ese me decidí a comprar el STK407-120 que es el que he encontrado. Probaré y si no pues ya le adaptaré un TDA o algún invento, pero antes quería probar con alguno más potente....El problema de este como dije en anteriores mensajes es que es más grande que el 090 y 090E en tamaño por lo que habrá que adaptar el disipador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2016)

Guerrero7000 dijo:


> y si no pues ya le adaptaré un TDA o algún invento.


 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1070616/


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 9, 2016)

Si no consigues el TDA o es muy costoso, siempre puedes armar algún amplificador discreto de los publicados en el foro para reemplazar el circuito del STK, de raíz.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2016)

el STK407-090B original es de color gris y tiene un relieve la marca 
es como este la carcasa 





el stk trucho tiene la carcasa negra,letras en color plata y no tiene ningún relieve
buscando la imagen para ilustrar encontré este enlace 
http://www.kitelectronica.com/2016/02/evolucion-del-stk.html

PD:
estaba buscando a ver si todavía tenia el stk407-90 original quemado,pero se ve que ya lo tire
era para verificar eso de la carcasa gris,porque hay otros modelos que son originales
carcaza negra ,sin relieve ,pero se diferencian de los truchos
por las letras negras y el borde del ic es redondeado


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Por cierto, tenía un STK403-060 original por el taller del último aparato de este tipo que reparé que aún no lo había tirado, está chamuscado. Lo he abierto pero no veo nada churruscado.....de componentes tan sólo tiene 3 condensadores SMD y una resistencia SMD y ni los condensadores están en corto ni la resistencia, de hecho marcan bien......Por lo tanto poca reparación tienen estos integrados.....Alomejor los genéricos tienen transistores o algo pero este original lo único que tiene es lo que he comentado.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1070616/



Creo que voy a tomar los 25v del STK....he visto que el TDA trabaja desde 15 a 32v....recomiendan 24v asique no me voy a complicar la vida....Si no me va el STK407-120 que he comprado en AE y estoy a esperas de que llegue o se vuelve a quemar le pongo un TDA que incluso sale más barato que el STK, le saco sonido y voltaje de los pines del STK y andando.



Ferchito dijo:


> Si no consigues el TDA o es muy costoso, siempre puedes armar algún amplificador discreto de los publicados en el foro para reemplazar el circuito del STK, de raíz.



Voy hacer lo que comento más arriba....no tengo ganas de complicarme la vida para un equipo que sólo reproduce cds y FM.....y realmente sólo lo utilizo para FM o el pc conectado a la salida AUX, por lo que realmente hasta un TDA con una cajita bonita me valdría.....no necesito más.



el-rey-julien dijo:


> el STK407-090B original es de color gris y tiene un relieve la marca
> es como este la carcasa
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-vSUXDIzXlrI/Vq96_dARwbI/AAAAAAAABRM/0eY8vx5JhHw/s400/STK-ACTUAL.png
> 
> ...




Los STK que yo he cambiado de primeras, efectivamente vienen con el relieve y logotipo de SANYO y letras doradas...pero este aunque sea mío, la primera vez no le cambié yo el integrado por lo que no sé si realmente el 407-090E es como los demás o son del tipo genérico....si sé que los demás que yo he reparado en este equipo han sido de tipo genérico sin relive ni marca...sólo la matrícula.

Mirando por internet creo que el 407 tanto original como genérico sólo aparece la matrícula por lo que aún es más difícil diferenciar un original de un genérico.


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Mar 23, 2016)

Bueno os comento....

Decidí darle otra oportunidad al equipo (soy masoca) y decidí darle otra oportunidad a los componentes chinos....

-Las copias compradas en españa me petaban a la mínima de cambio

-La que compré en china resultó ser usada y vino rota (de una reputada página china de componentes)


Como digo decidí darle una nueva oportunidad a los chinos ya que ví una oferta de 2 x STK407-120 a un precio irresistible....7,95€ los dos.....los marcaba como nuevos aunque yo ya sabía de antemano que eran usados porque había comprado con anterioridad....pero dije..."El modelo superior, 2 unidades, barato.....aunque sean usados y me funcione uno de ellos me conformo ya que me cuestan aquí 15€ y sólo una unidad y en el caso que vengan quemados pues tiro de paypal como la otra vez.....no pierdo nada"


Pues bueno, me han llegado.....como ya sabía aunque marcaban ser nuevos son usados......pero funcionan ambos!!!!!!!!!!!!

Le he instalado uno, 2 horas de funcionamiento al máximo y ha aguantado perfectamente. Los tornillos coinciden al igual que los pines pero el 120 es algo más alto por lo que tienes que tener más zona de disipador, yo he tenido que cortar unas patillas del agarre y ha entrado.


Revisé todo antes de instalar, revisé transistores de protección, revisé condensadores de filtrado, repasé unas cuantas soldaduras que creí que podían fallar en breve o estar fallando.


Y esto creo que es una suposición mía.....Como ya sabemos sanyo dejó de fabricar los STK hace tiempo asique todo lo que compres es copia ahora, pero de los dos que he comprado, al ser usados y supongo que los habrán sacado de desguace o reciclaje....no  me atrevería a asegurarlo al 100% pero creo que uno de ellos es original !!!

La serie STK407 no tienen el logo de sanyo los originales, pero te puedes fijar si es original o no ya que los originales en la parte trasera de la disipación no tienen referencia y los clones normalmente si la tienen en letras verdes, también la numeración de la matrícula es otro tipo de letra y tiene coincidencias con los originales en la serie.


En definitiva...son usados, baratos y funcionan y pese a ser de desguace o reciclados si tienes suerte pueden venirte originales....pero compra con paypal porque al ser usados hay posibilidad que vengan quemados como el primero que yo compré.

En fin, el problema creo que era una mezcla de componentes de baja calidad + modelo inferior que creo que aguantaba menos voltaje (no estoy seguro) + soldaduras


----------



## ninodeves (Mar 23, 2016)

y como sabes que estan usados?


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Mar 23, 2016)

Porque se nota compañero.....Tienen algún rayajo en la zona de disipación, las patillas movidas y con algún resto de estaño.

Los que compras nuevos sin usar vienen impolutos en la zona de disipación, las patillas bien alineadas y limpitas sin estaño.


Los 3 que he comprado en china han sido usados y marcaban como nuevos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 23, 2016)

hay un documental dando vuelta ,que muestran como reciclan los componentes en china


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Mar 23, 2016)

Si yo también lo vi hace tiempo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 23, 2016)

Me alegra que te haya funcionado, y que lo que te aconsejamos haya sido la solucion a tu problema, aunque nos faltó decirte que los compraras en China y que los pagaras con PayPal.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 23, 2016)

Pero no le dimos ninguna solución, tuvo suerte nomas en conseguir esos ic


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Mar 23, 2016)

De todas formas me voy a comprar un TDA para hacer inventos.....lo que me _molesta_ realmente es que para sacar los 100w necesite los 34V...si le metes menos pues saca menos potencia.....pero por el precio que tiene lo voy a comprar para probar.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 23, 2016)

Para que un TDA8920 te entregue 100W debes usar una carga de 3 Ohmios y aplicar el voltaje correspondiente que figura en el datasheet, si le colocas altavoz de mayor impedancia la potencia se reduce sustancialmente.


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Mar 24, 2016)

He visto este que me ha gustado TDA7498

http://www.ebay.es/itm/161997556156?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Pone como voltaje recomendado 24v......Si no me equivoco los altavoces de casa que voy a usar son de 8ohms, vamos los de una minicadena vieja......

¿Qué potencia daría a 24v y 8ohms?

Si mis cálculos no fallan daría sobre 60w ¿No? Justillo para que se asemeje al STK407-090E la verdad...


----------

